# Où acheter Mac en France?



## Ulysses (31 Juillet 2000)

Je souhaiterais m'acheter un graveur USB pour mon imac et, comme ça coûte au moins 2000 balles, j'aimerais l'acheter à crédit. N'importe lequel des vils PCistes peut s'acheter un graveur ou tout autre truc PC dans n'importe quelle grande surface, partout en France, en dix ou quinze mensualités, comme une machine à laver. Est-ce possible pour un mac-user fidèle habitant dans le nord de la France? Où achetez-vous vos périphériques?


----------



## Fogi (31 Juillet 2000)

N'importe quel VPCiste ou revendeur Mac peut te faire une offre de crédit. Il suffit que tu rentres dans le cadre d'attribution, fiche de paye, rib, caution éventuelle, somme mini à investir, etc. Par téléphone en VPC on te renseigne très vite sur la marche à suivre. Il existe aussi des possibilités de règler en "4 fois sans frais" chez certaines enseignes.


----------



## Ulysses (31 Juillet 2000)

Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais me renseigner.


----------

